# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder] [MyODBC] Source de donnes introuvable

## loicmillion

Bonjour,

Je suis sous Powerbuilder 9 et je voudrais accder  une base MySQL.
J'ai donc installer MyODBC, crer ma connexion ODBC, j'ai tester et ma connexion a russie !

EN retournant dans PB, et en crant mon profil (avec les mmes paramtres), j'obtiens l'erreur suivante :



```
Source de donnes introuvable et nom de pilote non spcifi
```

Si quelqu'un a une ide ? Merci d'avance !!!

----------


## Minux

J'essaie d'tablir une connection identique entre MySQL et PB9, mais je n'ai pas le meme message d'erreur (test russi lors de la configuration de ma connexion odbc) ...




> SQLSTATE = HY000
> [MySQL][ODBC 3.51 Driver] Could not determine the driver name so could not lookup setup librairy.


Pour ton message d'erreur, as-tu cr ta connexion odbc dans les sources de donnes utilisateur ou systme ?

----------


## loicmillion

A vrai dire, j'ai essay les deux possibilits (Systme et utilisateur), j'avais le mme rsultat.

Ton erreur m'est familire puisque dans mes diffrents essais, je l'ai galement obtenue !

----------


## Minux

J'ai pass le DSN dans les connections utilisateur, je n'ai plus le message d'erreur, mais PB plante lorsqu'il essaie de se connecter :/

HELP !

----------


## loicmillion

Je rencontre les mmes problmes....
J'ai pourtant patch ma version de PB9 en *build 7275* mais rien ne change...

 ::cry::

----------


## Minux

a doit tre un bug de MyODBC, meme si Powerbuilder fait parti des applications testes : http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en/myodbc-tested-applications.html

Ou alors il nous manque quelque chose  ::(:

----------

